# Direction OUT



## liquidbeats (6. Februar 2007)

Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich  etwas sagen?


```
Direction OUT
Internal 88.198.***.***
Threshold PacketsDiff 10.000 packets/s, Diff: 18.425 packets/s
Sum 5.527.600 packets/300s (18.425 packets/s), 8 flows/300s (0 flows/s), 0,150 GByte/300s (4 MBit/s)
External 86.34.***.***, 5.526.800 packets/300s (18.422 packets/s), 1 flows/300s (0 flows/s), 0,149 GByte/300s (4 MBit/s)
External 210.194.***.***, 700 packets/300s (2 packets/s), 6 flows/300s (0 flows/s), 0,001 GByte/300s (0 MBit/s)
External 85.166.***.***, 100 packets/300s (0 packets/s), 1 flows/300s (0 flows/s), 0,000 GByte/300s (0 MBit/s)
```
Vielen Dank schonmal.
Grüße


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

Naja sieht wien Datentransfer nach außen (daher OUT) aus.
Wenn du paar mehr Informationen geben würdest wie/wann/wo das Auftritt und WAS für Informationen du eigentlich haben willst, könnte dir sicher besser geholfen werden.


----------



## liquidbeats (8. Februar 2007)

Hi Nil18,

Sorry mehr Informationen habe ich selbst auch nicht bekommen. Daher ja meine Frage.
Ich sehe nur dass rund 18.000 Pakete in einer Sekunde versendet werden. Wodurch kann das kommen?

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2007)

Woher bekommst Du diese Ausgabe eigentlich? Die ist mir naemlich bisher nicht ueber den Weg gelaufen.
Dass so viele Pakete in einer Sekunden rausgeschickt werden ist natuerlich schon nicht schlecht, aber es kommt auch drauf an was da nun hintersteckt. Eventuell koennte es helfen sich mal eine Weile den Traffic anzuschauen.


----------



## liquidbeats (8. Februar 2007)

Dies habe ich vom Rechenzentrum erhalten. Genauer vom Netzwerk Administrator. Traffic halte ich im Auge, ist aber meiner ansicht nach Normal. Wenn ein ansteig da, kann es verschiedene ursachen haben. Das ist ja grad das Problem.

Grüße


----------

